# 64 Tempest LeMans Restoration



## K10 (Jun 7, 2012)

Recently re-discovered my great grandmothers 64 Tempest LeMans in an old barn on our property. Looking to restore this puppy! It seems to be in pretty good condition, not much rust at all, interior is beautiful, key still it in from when it was parked (with my great grandmothers keychain still attached) There is a bit of damage on the right rear panel, she probably hit a mailbox  but someone had begun to patch it and there is some bondo in the trunk I am assuming is what they were using. Overall, its a beaut, just wanted to touch base with some folks who have done restorations, get some ideas about where to look for parts etc... 
I'm hoping to restore this with my dad, going to take some effort through some poison ivy to get this lady out of the barn~wish us luck!

Cheers,
Kristen


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Kristen, heres a pic of my daughter next to my (her) 66' Tempest Custom. sounds like you have a nice foundation to start with, the main suppliers for Pontaics are Performance Years and Ames. There are 600 pics in my photobucket link below my signature of the whole restoration process. have fun, it sounds like a great project for you and dad to keep the ole' pontiac in the family.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Good luck. Make a budget, double it, add $2000 and your ready to start. Let's see some pics.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good luck! Post before pics!!!


----------

